
All I Want for Christmas Is a New Mac Pro - ingve
http://barefeats.com/mac_pro_turbo.html
======
Analemma_
Maybe Apple will listen if we get Mariah Carey to do a song about it...

Joking aside, the leaked internal message board post from Tim Cook the other
day didn't read to me like a new Mac Pro was on the way. It seems like he
considers the iMac to be the only desktop Mac you need. And don't get me
wrong, the 5K iMac is a great computer, but there are people for whom it isn't
enough, and it's increasingly looking like they're going to have to suck it
up. Apple is pruning their product line of everything that isn't a big seller,
and I think that means the Mac Pro is next to go.

~~~
IBM
That's possible but it's also likely that he didn't mention the Mac Pro or Mac
Mini because those haven't been updated lately so it would just come off as
out of touch to talk it up.

------
amelius
> All I Want for Christmas Is a New Mac Pro

I'm wishing, instead, for a new and worthy competitor to the Mac Pro, from a
different brand.

Competition is good. Without it, Apple will only continue its focus on
mainstream users, neglecting niche groups, such as professional designers and
programmers. And it will continue its vertical integration of the electronics
industry for mainstream use, which is dangerous because it means computing for
other purposes becomes more expensive.

------
milhous
Lately, I've been thinking about how important or relevant industrial design
is to something like the Mac Pro. Had Apple continued to use a tower form
factor with yearly revisions, would we even be having this conversation?
Faster CPUs, GPUs, storage, and the latest macOS. What more does the Pro need?
My thesis is radical industrial design is non critical for a professional
product as the Mac Pro.

~~~
redial
What the Mac Pro needs is commitment. Whatever shape they want to do is
irrelevant if they keep it up to date and with good support.

------
IBM
>Choice between AMD and NVIDIA GPUs.

I doubt this will ever happen. I think Apple uses AMD because AMD is willing
to accept lower margins than Nvidia and is more likely to move heaven and
earth to meet Apple's needs. Also I doubt Apple would want CUDA to be any more
entrenched, restricting Apple's options to move back to AMD in the future.

------
mozumder
> I hope the NeXT Mac Pro will have a factory option for both AMD and NVIDIA
> GPUs. Dual NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 GPUs would be nice

Pretty sure the next Mac Pros are going to use AMD Vega GPUs, as they're about
to be released. The recently announced AMD Instict version will hit
12.5TFLOPS, faster than the 1080.

------
DoodleBuggy
Christmas 2032 maybe? Maybe distant new management will resurrect the Mac
platform after realizing every creator and developer actually used those silly
"computers" to create all the fluff consumed on iPhone and iPad.

